
Gnome partners with Purism to support its efforts to build the Librem 5 phone - zeep
https://www.gnome.org/news/2017/09/gnome-foundation-partners-with-purism-to-support-its-efforts-to-build-the-librem-5-smartphone/
======
chatman
This is what everyone would need soon. Can't wait to get my hands on this.

------
craftyguy
> if the campaign is successful the GNOME Foundation plans to

Too bad the Gnome Foundation isn't contributing a few thousand to the campaign
to help make it more of a possibility...

~~~
vsenko
They are doing a better job - such announcements attract community attention
and potentially lead to further funding.

~~~
craftyguy
They could do both!

